# Amboyna & Ebony



## Brooks803 (Mar 13, 2011)

Been sorting out a bunch of stuff in the shop and came across a box of burl/various wood cutoffs I bought from Nolan a while back. Here's the result. The peice of amboyna was just large enough to make this work, but wasn't long enough by itself so....I picked out the ebony which is from a larger peice that isn't really usable except for a small area. Not bad for scrap wood huh? Took a few tries to get a peice of amboyna that thin without snapping at the slightest look. The ebony was really easy to work with and is pitch black throughout. The CA finish took some time to get right but I'm very pleased with my result and I hope you are as well. Thanks for looking, and as always comments/critiques/whatever is welcomed!









Please ignore that peice of thread just above the centerband, I didn't notice it until editing the pics:redface:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nicely done.  One of the classier smaller pens I have seen in a long time.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW, that is a nice piece.  You definitely did the wood man proud with that one. Very very classy!

Linda


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 13, 2011)

That is a very nice pen, great combo of wood and beautiful finish.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great Job on it, Beautiful Pen.


----------



## airrat (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great.  Very nice match.


----------



## Dave Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a really nice pen, one I would eventually like to make.  Is that on a 7mm or 8mm Euro kit? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful Wood. Looks like my Spanish Brier Burl.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 13, 2011)

thats a great looking pen. i like the center band


----------



## eldee (Mar 13, 2011)

Great job! That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Dave, this is a 7mm kit.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like it, centerband, the way it is, is a nice touch.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Mar 13, 2011)

Sweet.  Great job on that CB.  That thin slice of Amboyna looks super cool in there.  Nice touch.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 13, 2011)

what thread, too busy looking at the beautiful wood and finish! Well done!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 14, 2011)

Craftdiggity said:


> Sweet. Great job on that CB. That thin slice of Amboyna looks super cool in there. Nice touch.


 
Thanks Chris. It was a pain in the rear, but probably the most critical part on the pen.



Glenn McCullough said:


> what thread, too busy looking at the beautiful wood and finish! Well done!


 

Lol, to me it's like looking at a huge thumb print on the darn thing! I'm way too critical of my own work


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 14, 2011)

I would have to agree. I have the same problem with bottle stoppers its so annoying and it looks tacky when you look at your own work, and there is a giant piece thread there.


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW! That's gorgeous!! Now I'm brewin plans to make one of my own!
That finish is superb and...just wow. Amazing.
If you're truly that concerned about the thread, I'd be more than happy to edit it out for you! Just PM me, and we'll arrange it.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 14, 2011)

Pen, what pen?  I just can't stop focusing on that tiny little thread.  lol


Looks great, good job on it!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW, A+


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 14, 2011)

DrPepper8412 said:


> WOW! That's gorgeous!! Now I'm brewin plans to make one of my own!
> That finish is superb and...just wow. Amazing.
> If you're truly that concerned about the thread, I'd be more than happy to edit it out for you! Just PM me, and we'll arrange it.


 

It's annoying to see, but I'm not losing any sleep over it. I can just take another pic if I really want to. I keep my photo tent setup all the time. Thanks though!


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome combo of wood! Finish is top notch.

Charles


----------



## fiferb (Mar 14, 2011)

You make pens out of wood? And as beautiful as this one? Who knew?:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 15, 2011)

fiferb said:


> You make pens out of wood? And as beautiful as this one? Who knew?:tongue::biggrin:


 

I've been known to put a stick on a lathe and poke at it with a peice of metal.:tongue:

Heck when i first started I hated acrylics! My how things change...:alien:


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice combination of woods, great CB, and finish.


----------



## MSGMP (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, both choice of woods and the finish. Excellent work


----------



## jdmacdo (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!!!  Impressive looking pen.  They just keep getting better each time.  Looking forward to the pen in posting #2000 if this gets #1028


----------



## propencity (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done Jonathon.  I really like the segmented work you did on cb, straight and squarely cut on the segments.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 15, 2011)

Brillant job-it looks perfect.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thread?  I don't see a thread!  I want to see it though, because I don't want to be left out!!  

Great looking pen btw! :biggrin:

Now back to this thread...can someone draw an arrow on it for me so I can see??  Maybe someone hijacked this thread...


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 15, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Thread? I don't see a thread! I want to see it though, because I don't want to be left out!!
> 
> Great looking pen btw! :biggrin:
> 
> Now back to this thread...can someone draw an arrow on it for me so I can see?? Maybe someone hijacked this thread...


 

Here ya go, I know it's barely there but it's there non-the-less.


----------



## Tom D (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking pen isn't wood more fun


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pen!


----------

